# Home coding



## Kimberley

Looking for a position to code from home, full time, starting next January/February.  If anyone knows of any type of position please let me know.


----------



## acertifiedcoder

*home coding*

maxim, Medpartners, Peak Health Solutions, Kforce, Comforce are just some of the agencies that are looking for remote coders from time to time


----------



## Kimberley

Thanks


----------



## SARANYA.M

Am ready to do home coding I have 5 years experience in coding.


----------

